# Rehoming our Cockapoo



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Dear all, 

This has not been an easy decision to make at all and in a lot of ways, we feel highly embarrassed and like we have failed our beautiful dog, but we are looking to rehome him.

We have had Bobby, a male neutered cockapoo for seven and a half years and he has been a brilliant dog in the main, but a significant change to our lifestyle has meant that we feel he could have a more fulfilling and loving life with either another family or with a couple that can give him the attention that he so deserves. 

We would prefer not to put him through the stress of being somewhere like the Dogs Trust, but ultimately appreciate that it may come to this if we can't rehome him elsewhere. A big attraction of rehoming via this forum is that we would obviously also love the occasional update on how he's doing. 

Bobby has never had a single medical issue (I genuinely mean that), although he does have some anxiety issues that have been exacerbated by my wife's return to work. He is very good with and tolerant around children (we have a two and four year old) and enjoys the company of other dogs. He is very active and loves to accompany me on long runs and day-long hikes. Similarly, he is quite happy with a couple of half-hour walks and will lie under your feet for the rest of the day once he's been out! His recall is excellent, of course he is toilet trained and he is very loving. 

We had Bobby initially as a couple and for the initial part of his life, he was the sole focus for us. Since having children though, we have found that rather than getting maximum enjoyment from Bobby, we have found that the exercise he requires and aspects of his anxiousness has begun to detract from our family life and have been putting a strain on our relationship. It is also clear that Bobby doesn't enjoy life as much as he once would have done and this has been the primary motivation for us looking to rehome him. 

Bobby would be perfectly suited to an active individual, a couple or a family looking for a companion that could be with him for a large proportion of the day. Someone that works from home would be perfect. 

Naturally, we are more concerned with finding Bobby a suitable loving home than seeking any financial compensation. 

I am happy to have further discussions with anyone interested in rehoming Bobby. Please could I ask you to send me a DM with a short note about yourself and I can provide a telephone number to have a further conversation ahead of a meeting.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh I feel so sorry for you , but I understand where you are coming from, we have 3 year old Louis, only got him when I was no longer working , he needs my attention constantly, I hope you find a good home for him, it’s a big decision I can’t imagine ever coping without him myself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

He is so handsome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, have you had any luck on rehoming . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Gaynor for your comments. Unfortunately, we have not had any luck at this point. I will keep you posted. 

Simon


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Fingers crossed you will find him a new home .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Any luck ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I’ve been thinking about you too. I wish we could have him, but our dog is only 15 months and really we wanted him to be 2 before we got another one.


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you rehomed him? Those photos with your children are so beautiful, 😭 I have a 3 and a 5 year old and there is someone in our house every day. I would love to take him but I'm not sure that we have the space for another dog. We're looking to move but not soon 😭


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Hi Marie & Dig, 

Firstly, thank you for your kind words. 

Sorry I didn't see your messages as they slipped into my Junk. We haven't rehomed him yet and if either of you want a further chat, please let me know. 

Best, 

Simon


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi simon, I’ve sent you a message, Jen 🙂


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Happy new year , I do hope you have found a home for your lovely boy










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alrmoliveira (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,Could I ask a couple of questions ?
Does he get along with cats?Where are you based? I’m a cockapoo owner and dog walker I would love to help you finding a suitable home for your baby. Loads of people say they want to get a cockapoo when they see my Artie. I can definitely spread the word.

All the best,

Ana


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Dig said:


> Hi simon, I’ve sent you a message, Jen 🙂


 Hi Jen, I have messaged you! X


----------



## srp2752 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm so sorry you have to rehome your 7 year old cockapoo. However I totally understand your situation. While growing up, we had to rehome several dogs as we weren't able to handle them and offer them the attention and exercise they needed. Looking back, I wish we had more tools to keep our dogs, like the ones my husband and I have acquired recently when getting our cockapoo. While you find a new home for him, maybe you could try taking him to a doogie daycare so he can play with other dogs and get tired, or some training classes with the kids involved could help so that they can learn games and how to teach your dog new tricks so that they can tire him out. That would help with his anxiety. Kongs, chews, puzzle bowls, snuffle mats would also help him be entertained. A tired dog s a happy dog. Hope you the best!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi 
I haven't been on this forum for quite some time, but am an experiened owner of a cockapoo, Millie who is now 9. My aunt & uncle are looking to rehome a cockapoo having recently lost their rescue dog. They're experienced dog owners of 50yrs. I'm not sure if Bobby would be suitable or even if he's still available. Julie


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

hi, I hope simon doesn’t mind me updating here. I understand that bobby is now with doodle trust so anyone still interested could contact them direct. Jen


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Jen. That was my next port of call.


----------

